# Wrist flexibility and Wing Chun



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

ok, I'm watching some video clips of the WC forms and have noticed alot of small circle wrist motions. I've got some issues with flexibility and am curious on if this will cause me a problem if I were to train in WC.

Watching the clip of Siu Lim Tao from http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp I also wonder if it would in fact help me gain flexibility?  Some of the motions seem similar to those I've done in Arnis, unfortunately with some difficulty.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

That tight circle with the wrist is called _Huen Sao_.  While it's useful to be able to do one well, I don't think your wrist flexibility issues would preclude you from doing well with Wing Chun.  And yes, practicing Huen Sao in the form is supposed to develop tendon strength and flexibility in your wrist.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

Cool.  So its basically just a wrist roll?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

Essentially, yes.  In Sil Lim Tao, for example, the vertical Wu Sao turns flat with the palm facing up, then rolls toward the body and up and out again (before, in the form, becoming a grab just prior to rechambering the hand by the side of the body).  The elbow should remain locked in place -- the roll is with the wrist, not the arm.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

Just making sure I've got the right mental image....

The entire range of motion is the rolling at teh wrist, with the rest of the arm immoble?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

In the form, at any rate.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

ok.  Thats the problem without the hands on training...its hard to really 'feel' and see things.


----------

